# Paying it forward



## grapeman (Mar 20, 2017)

Unless you live under a rock you have no doubt heard the phrase "paying it forward". I have been involved in winemaking forums for quite a few years now. I began using them as a way to learn more about my winemaking as most of you have. I saw them as a fun and interactive way to increase and hone those winemaking skills. I met many interesting people on these forums and many have become good friends. As time went along I was asked to be a moderator on a couple of these forums and of course one was WineMakingTalk. It has been my pleasure to pay forward what I have learned by helping those with questions and concerns with winemaking they had. 

I have lived a lifetime of farming (as well as other jobs) and my interests in farming shifted to grapes. Naturally I have helped those trying to grow grapes themselves. Eventually I started my own commercial vineyard and winery using all Cold Climate grapes. It has been a challenge not only in growing grapes to survive the cold winters but also to use these grapes to make a nice wine. I have helped others as I can to do the same but am glad to offer general advice when I can.

Some of you have seen my post in the grape growing and vineyard forum here where I am trying to get a Kiva loan to help me finish off my tasting room so I can continue to give back to my community. To those I apologize that this may be a repeat but it occurs to me that some of you might be interested in paying it forward that only make wine. Because of that I am repeating the main content of that post here for your consideration. Thanks for reading and I promise you this will end soon one way or another.

Friends and colleagues
I am reaching out to you today to personally invite you to help crowdfund a project I am working on here at Hid-In-Pines Vineyard. Normally I would never ask for your help and instead am proud to offer help to you in either winemaking or grape growing however a couple years ago I began an expansion building project of the tasting room. Maybe you have seen some pictures from time to time on here. I hope to soon be able to host larger groups in the new space. This will allow us to serve private groups for showers, birthday parties and a host of fundraising events for causes such as Relay-For-Life and Cancer bGone. They have helped me deal with living with Lymphoma and I want to continue giving back to them and others. Because of the continuing battle with Lymphoma (currently in remission and hope to stay so for a long time), commercial loans have been very hard (impossible) to obtain. There just hasn’t been enough money to finish it off for these expanded uses and possibilities. I am therefore happy to announce that *Hid-In-Pines Vineyard* is crowdfunding a 0% interest loan on Kiva. Kiva is the first and largest micro-lending service in the world that has distributed $709 million over 10 years, in 85 different countries, among 1.5 million small businesses.
I have moved into the general fundraising period, during which I had 30 days to get enough lenders to reach my goal of $7200 (down to less than 2 weeks now). The funds from this loan will go towards finishing off the winery Tasting Room. I need to level the floor up and tile it. The trim work needs staining and installing. The loan will also help purchase and install the fixtures and tile the floor for a restroom.With the expanded use we also need to upgrade the waste system. Once these upgrades are done we will be able to host all sorts of events instead of having to turn them away because there wasn’t enough room.
I would like to ask you to lend as little as $25 (which you will get back!) to reach my goal. If you would like to support Richard Lamoy and Hid-In-Pines Vineyard, please follow this link to my profile page https://www.kiva.org/lend/1243479 . This is the only way your loan will be tracked as coming through me. Thanks for your support, I am honestly so grateful!
Sincerely,
Rich
Grapeman

I am down to 6 days left in this campaign and I have a ways to go to get to the goal. If I don't reach it the money goes back to everyone. If I make it to the goal I receive the money and am able to finish up what I have started and hope to continue giving back to others. Thank You all!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 20, 2017)

I can always appreciate a worthy cause. You're getting very close and I hope everyone kicks in to help to meet it.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 20, 2017)

I have to say that IMO Kiva is an incredibly important and , I think , effective organization, one that allows you to help fund people with micro-loans that can be continually re-distributed each time the loan is returned.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 20, 2017)

Almost there! 

Folks, this is why we are here. To support and help others get the most out of winemaking. With only 6 days left, we can still make this happen. 

Let's dig deep if we can. 

johnT.


----------



## Johny99 (Mar 20, 2017)

Come' on y'all, a couple bucks loan to advance wine happiness in the universe. Besides when you visit Rich you get to call in an iou!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2017)

OK Folks.. 

I Will make it interesting.. 

If the goal is met, I will purchase the following and wear it for 24 hours...


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2017)

JohnT said:


> OK Folks..
> 
> I Will make it interesting..
> 
> If the goal is met, I will purchase the following and wear it for 24 hours...


 

I think maybe he meant to include that he would get a picture of him wearing it and post it on the forum? Right John????::


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2017)

grapeman said:


> I think maybe he meant to include that he would get a picture of him wearing it and post it on the forum? Right John????::


 
That is correct.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 21, 2017)

I think some text added like "The finest wines start with Welches" or "Welches or it's not wine" might help the cause.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 21, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I think some text added like "The finest wines start with Welches" or "Welches or it's not wine" might help the cause.



Along with 25 cases of Welches wine to boot!


----------



## danr (Mar 21, 2017)

Tried to donate-only accepts my donation to Kiva


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2017)

Not sure what is up with that danr. A couple people said they had problems doing a transaction and having it go through. I think the system just gets overworked at times. I see it even when I am checking up to see how it is going. You could try it again and it may go through alright. Once when I thought I had made a loan to somebody on Kiva it didn't go through and I latere found I had one in the shopping cart. I didn't even know they had a shopping cart.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 22, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I think some text added like "The finest wines start with Welches" or "Welches, or it's not wine" might help the cause.



How come I cannot "like" this about 52 times?


----------



## danr (Mar 22, 2017)

Managed to get through this morning.Now come on folks-I'm unemployed and scraped up the change,,,good luck grapeman.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 22, 2017)

We are down to $750 with only 4 days left!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2017)

Looking good, now down to $625! Lets go!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 22, 2017)

.. and now we are down to just $600!!!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 22, 2017)

... And now down to 475.00 !!!!!!!


----------



## bionerd (Mar 22, 2017)

I put in a few for you! I hope you make it!!!


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 22, 2017)

Ok, done with mine, only $425 to go.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

Won't be long now and JohnT will be modeling that Welch's T. Down to 425. Thanks everyone!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 22, 2017)

$350 to Welches!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 22, 2017)

Getting close!!!


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 22, 2017)

This is too exciting. It's like watching the pickle drop on New Years Eve (I live near Dillsburg). I may have a glass of wine and add a day to my fast if you reach it tonight (I'm sure my bride would gleefully join me as well). Maybe she has some loose pocket change...


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2017)

Its a DONE DEAL! 

WAY TO GO PEOPLE!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 22, 2017)

Awesome! Welch's shirt INCOMING!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

OMG you guys and gals are the best ever! I had just checked and it was at $350! Simply amazing. I have been on pins and needles all day watching here and at the Kiva site and believe me you guys carried the bulk of the help the last few days.

Thank You from the bottom of my heart
Thank You 
Thank You 
Thank You


----------



## Julie (Mar 22, 2017)

Congrats Rich!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 22, 2017)

i just looked and it said that we still had $350 to go..


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

Well that is something. Some glitch in the system or what? Now it says $325 to go! Now I am going to be biting my nails a bit more!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2017)

Thats crazy I have the pic to prove it! Alright lets go people!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

not sure if I believe it or not. $25 to go!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

I just got an email from a friend near home I sent an email to earlier today and he put in a nice chunk so yes I am down to $25.00 left. Who wants to put the golden spike in?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

We are there again?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks to Coleman for the golden spike and certainly to all the rest of you. I go an official email from Kiva this time. I will be creating a thread showing the progress you all helped make possible. JohnT time to put the shirt on!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 22, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats, Rich!


----------



## Johny99 (Mar 22, 2017)

Fantastic! Now get to work, we want pictures


----------



## JohnT (Mar 23, 2017)

Now I know what I said, and a promise is a promise, but wouldn't you all rather have me keep my dignity???


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 23, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Now I know what I said, and a promise is a promise, but wouldn't you all rather have me keep my dignity???



Wait, you have dignity? 

(sorry, you set me up)


----------



## JohnT (Mar 23, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I may have a glass of wine and add a day to my fast if you reach it tonight (I'm sure my bride would gleefully join me as well). Maybe she has some loose pocket change...


 

... With only 17 days to go???


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 23, 2017)

JohnT said:


> ... With only 17 days to go???



I'll behave... I was down to 218.8 on my wife's scale this morning, don't want to screw up this weight loss thing for a little (a lot) of alcohol.

Congrats Rich!!

Edit: 222 on the postal scale here at work, woo who!


----------



## Johnd (Mar 23, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Now I know what I said, and a promise is a promise, but wouldn't you all rather have me keep my dignity???



NO, I would not..............


----------



## heatherd (Mar 23, 2017)

@JohnT as we always say: "Pictures or it didn't happen."


----------



## TXWineDuo (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey Craig good health and keep going!! 
Now if you want to keep that good health you might want to not say that bad phrase "Wife's scale" just in case she might read these post!! 
And your office scale needs calibrated to match the Wife's scale cause hers is always correct!! 

TXWineDuo




ceeaton said:


> I'll behave... I was down to 218.8 on my wife's scale this morning, don't want to screw up this weight loss thing for a little (a lot) of alcohol.
> 
> Congrats Rich!!
> 
> Edit: 222 on the postal scale here at work, woo who!


----------



## TXWineDuo (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations Richard !!!

TXWineDuo


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 23, 2017)

TXWineDuo said:


> Hey Craig good health and keep going!!
> Now if you want to keep that good health you might want to not say that bad phrase "Wife's scale" just in case she might read these post!!
> And your office scale needs calibrated to match the Wife's scale cause hers is always correct!!
> 
> TXWineDuo



Heh heh heh...yea, made that mistake the other day. Jumped on her scale (in my bathrobe and moccasins) then on the postal scale and there was a 4 lb difference. Of course it was higher at work for the clothes I was wearing since they frown on me showing up to work in my bathrobe. I texted her the difference but left out that I had less clothing weight at home, oh boy, the phone exploded with a return text message quickly after I sent mine, never make that mistake again. She now knows that her scale is just fine, I just choose to disclose my clothed weight as if I disrobe most will go running the other direction.

She actually shared her weight with me today in a text, which I thought was not allowed by the Union of Married Women (UMWA). Deleted that one pretty quickly and pretended I never saw it. She's losing weight too, just not as fast as I am, since men seem to be able to shed pounds quicker, I think it's a metabolism thing.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey a big hearty thanks to everyone again. I didn't respond earlier in the day as I took my dear MIL to Lake Placid to see a specialist for her knees. Seems they have pretty good sports injury doctors and bone specialists right literally next to the Olympic Training Center. I wonder why? LOL She is doing fine and it will be a while before they feel a knee replacement is necessary.


And yes, I am sure you guys would rather see JohnT sporting a nice big Welch's shirt rather than seeing his dignity intact!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 23, 2017)

grapeman said:


> And yes, I am sure you guys would rather see JohnT sporting a nice big Welch's shirt rather than seeing his dignity intact!



No one wants to see John's dignity in anything.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 23, 2017)

OK, but I will need a week. For some reason, I do not have that tee shirt on hand, but I do have it ordered.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 23, 2017)

JohnT said:


> OK, but I will need a week. For some reason, I do not have that tee shirt on hand, but I do have it ordered.



Good. My friend, you were in danger of changing from being known as 

"The man who hates Welches" 

to simply 

"The man who welches."


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 24, 2017)

Wish I would have seen this post earlier than yesterday. I would have surely contributed to see John wearing a Welches T-Shirt. LOL, congratulations Rich.


----------



## opus345 (Mar 25, 2017)

So once the original requested amount is funded, the ability to contribute is disabled?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 25, 2017)

Yes are no longer able to contribute to the loan once it is funded. Once it is paid back the borrower can apply for another loan and then you would be able to contribute to the loan.


----------

